# Remote Dropper Post an XC-Fully



## Res (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich plane, ein XC-Fully mit einem Dropper Post auszurüsten. Nur ist der Platz links unter dem Lenker leider schon mit einem Remote Lock Out (wird wohl der von Fox) besetzt. Wohin nun mit dem Remote Hebel für den Dropper Post? Twistloc von RockShox hatte ich schon mal und nach dreimaligem Tausch in vier Monaten wieder abmontiert.

Gibt es für die AXS-Reverb einen Auslöser (z.B. in Knopfform), der deutlich kleiner und handlicher ist? Habe mal gelesen, dass Nino Schurter so Ding fährt, der hat ja an seinem Spark ein ähnliches Problem.  

Dann habe ich noch vom Bontrager Droplock Remote gelesen, der offenbar einiges an Daumenkräften verlangt. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Was für weitere Lösungen für mein Problem seht Ihr sonst noch so?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab den RS OneLoc mit dem BikeYoke 2x kombiniert, passt ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab auch eine mechanische mit 2x Hebel. Alternativ RS REVERB mit Blip. Sind dann aber 400 extra


----------



## kleinerblaumann (31. Oktober 2021)

Für die AXS blips braucht man aber dann auch die blip-box, die man irgendwo verstauen muss. Geht, aber schön ist anders.


----------



## bikerkocher (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Mr. Speed (2. November 2021)

Sowas?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. November 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Sowas?
> Anhang anzeigen 1365664


Hier geht es offenbar um ein zweistufiges Fahrwerk, der Twinloc ist für dreistufige. Das gilt auch für das Pendant von Orbea.


----------



## Mr. Speed (2. November 2021)

Hallo, ja klar aber ich denke mit etwas geschickt sollte man das sicher irgendwie anpassen können...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. November 2021)

Ich habe genau das mal probiert, ging nur so mittel gut. 
Grob gesagt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Die eine ist, die Züge sehr stramm einzustellen und zu hoffen, dass die 7mm Zugweg reichen, eigentlich braucht ein zweistufiges Fahrwerk 10mm. So habe ich es dann gemacht, aber der Dämpfer hat immer mal wieder ne Zeit gebraucht, um gesperrt zu werden. Der Zug war wie gesagt immer sehr stramm.
Die zweite Möglichkeit besteht darin, dass das Fahrwerk erst sperrt, wenn der Hebel auf Stufe 3 steht, also ganz durch gedrückt ist. Das hat aber den Nachteil, dass die Züge sehr locker sind, wenn der Hebel nicht gedrückt ist. Das kann dazu führen, dass sich die Außenhülle aus dem Hebel raus wackelt und wenn man dann den Hebel drückt, funktioniert es nicht mehr, weil die Außenhülle nicht mehr an ihrem Platz ist. Und bei dieser Möglichkeit muss man den Hebel halt immer von Stellung 1 auf Stellung 3 drücken und beim Lösen auch zweimal drücken. Das wäre mir zu nervig.
Theoretisch wäre es möglich, Einsätze für den Twinloc zu machen, denn was die Rasterung vorgibt, sind eben nur Einsätze, die getauscht werden könnten, aber es gibt eben keine Alternativen Einsätze für zweistufige Fahrwerke. 

Der Charme des Twinloc besteht m.E. darin, dass er für drei Hebel nur eine schmale Schelle hat, die zumindest mit meiner Bremse gut kombinierbar ist. Je nach Bremse kann man auch zwei Schellen nehmen, also Lockout und Vario-remote separat, für die Stütze dann einen Hebel von oben nach unten. Aber dafür muss eben Platz genug sein.


----------



## chilla13 (3. November 2021)

Trek bietet eine Kombi für zweistufige Fahrwerke an: https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...e--zubehör/bontrager-droplock-remote/p/33107/


----------



## checky (3. November 2021)

Wenn Du mit der Drehbewegung beim TwistLock grundsätzlich klar gekommen bist, dann wäre vielleicht ein Drehgriff für die Dropper eine Lösung. Einfach die Feder für die Rasterung entfernen & fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Res (13. November 2021)

TwistLock hatte ich mal, da ich die Idee noch elegant fand. Leider hatte ich dann nur Probleme damit ((in drei Monaten drei Mal ausgetauscht). Sollte das Teil nicht grundlegend überarbeitet worden sein, ist es keine Option.


----------



## NuriB (13. November 2021)

Ich habe bei mir den Wolf Tooth BarCentric mit einer mechanischen Stütze verbaut:





Vorteile:

Sehr kompakt
Angenehme Bedienung durch das Lager
Betätigungswinkel kann individuell eingestellt werden


----------



## kleinerblaumann (13. November 2021)

NuriB schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir den Wolf Tooth BarCentric mit einer mechanischen Stütze verbaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist an dem Hebel tatsächlich positiv an dem Hebel. Dadurch kann man, je nach Stellung der Bremsgriffe, die Leitung unterm Bremsgriff abgehen lassen, was optisch m.E. deutlich schöner aussieht.


----------



## NuriB (16. November 2021)

So sieht der Hebel übrigens im montierten Zustand bei mir aus. Trägt überhaupt nicht auf und kollidiert auch nicht mit dem Lockout der Gabel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. November 2021)

Bei mir sieht das so aus:



BikeJoke 2x Remote + RockShox OneLock. Passt gut zusammen


----------



## Nehcuk (30. November 2021)

Res schrieb:


> TwistLock hatte ich mal, da ich die Idee noch elegant fand. Leider hatte ich dann nur Probleme damit ((in drei Monaten drei Mal ausgetauscht). Sollte das Teil nicht grundlegend überarbeitet worden sein, ist es keine Option.


ich glaube er meinte nicht den twistlock. sondern einen dreh-schaltgriff (mit entfernter rasterung) für den umwerfer der dann für die dropper zweckentfremdet wird.
könnte man wenn man will sogar recht leicht hinbekommen wenn man einen aus der anfangszeit von grip-shift nimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panigale1299 (21. Dezember 2021)

Res schrieb:


> Ich plane, ein XC-Fully mit einem Dropper Post auszurüsten. Nur ist der Platz links unter dem Lenker leider schon mit einem Remote Lock Out (wird wohl der von Fox) besetzt. Wohin nun mit dem Remote Hebel für den Dropper Post? Twistloc von RockShox hatte ich schon mal und nach dreimaligem Tausch in vier Monaten wieder abmontiert.
> 
> Gibt es für die AXS-Reverb einen Auslöser (z.B. in Knopfform), der deutlich kleiner und handlicher ist? Habe mal gelesen, dass Nino Schurter so Ding fährt, der hat ja an seinem Spark ein ähnliches Problem.
> 
> ...


Ich stand genau vor dem Problem, dass der Controller der Reverb AXS mit dem OneLoc nicht kombinierbar ist. Den Twistloc habe ich, wie du, nach einer Saison verflucht und rausgeschmissen.

Die Sram Blipbox ist in erster Linie schwer verfügbar und richtig teuer (~300€). Die Not macht erfinderisch und so habe ich mir kurzer Hand einen gebrauchten Controller gekauft und diesen modifiert.
Mit der kleineren, kompakteren Bauweise konnte ich den Controller dann in den Rahmen verstecken und zur Betätigung habe ich auf die Sram Blips zurückgegriffen. 

Cleane Lösung und die Kosten waren, mit ca 160€, überschaubar.


----------



## Mr. Speed (21. Dezember 2021)

Warum hast du den Twistloc verflucht?


----------



## Panigale1299 (21. Dezember 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Warum hast du den Twistloc verflucht?


Einmal hat sich der geschlossene Mode während der Fahrt zu lösen begonnen und der zweite (Garantielieferung) fing nach kurzer Zeit an sich zu verdrehen und wurde nicht mehr fest.
Mit dem Oneloc hatte ich nie irgendwelche Probleme, ist aber sicherlich auch eine Sympathiefrage


----------



## Pixelsign (21. Dezember 2021)

Panigale1299 schrieb:


> Die Not macht erfinderisch und so habe ich mir kurzer Hand einen gebrauchten Controller gekauft und diesen modifiert.



Das ist ja äußerst interessant! Gibt es dazu eine Dokumentation bzw. kannst du genauer beschreiben was du alles gemacht hast?


----------



## Panigale1299 (21. Dezember 2021)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Das ist ja äußerst interessant! Gibt es dazu eine Dokumentation bzw. kannst du genauer beschreiben was du alles gemacht hast?



Im Thrillhill Thread habe ich es bisschen genauer ausgeführt.






						Thrill Hill 29" (2020)
					

Mahlzeit!  @Panigale1299 kurze Frage - hast du die Lager mit einer dünnen Schicht Montagefett montiert (Stichwort Kontaktkorrosion) und vorher den Fettzustand kontrolliert? Meistens sind die neuen Lager ab Werk, wenn überhaupt, nur halb voll.  In meinem Spark wurden sämtliche Lager von Scott in...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Grundsätzlich ist es kein Hexenwerk.

Beim Controller habe ich das Stück, welches den Drucktaster beinhält, einfach weggesägt und somit wurde der Controller kleiner und bliebt trotzdem IP67 geschützt und ich kann die Batterie wie gewohnt tauschen.

Bezüglich Stecker habe ich lange nach dem originalen Gegenstück für den SRAM Stecker gesucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich habe mich dann für eine günstige Variante entschieden, welche zwar nicht Wasserfest ist, aber diese Verbindung ist sowieso im Rahmen versteckt und somit geschützt. 
Den Controller habe ich mit einem "Flüssigkunststoff" abgedichtet und innen eine Schlaufe zur Zugentlastung gelegt. 

Die Blips sind originale SRAM Teile und diese kannst du dann an den gewünschten Ort verlegen. 









						SRAM RED eTap Blips Zusatz Schaltknöpfe 150 mm, 87,50 €
					

SRAM RED eTap Blips Zusatz Schaltknöpfe Die Blips Zusatzschaltknöpfe für die SRAM RED eTap Gruppe können je nach persönlichen Vorlieben am Lenker montiert w




					r2-bike.com
				




Also jeder der eine Säge und einen Lötkolben halten kann, wird diese Modifikation schaffen. In meinem Fall konnte ich den Controller in einem kleinen Rahmenfach verstecken, welches sich an der Dämpferaufnahme des Hauptrahmen befindet.

Zusätzlich konnte ich noch ca. 30 Gramm sparen 

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## RedFlash (17. Februar 2022)

NuriB schrieb:


> So sieht der Hebel übrigens im montierten Zustand bei mir aus. Trägt überhaupt nicht auf und kollidiert auch nicht mit dem Lockout der Gabel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1373231


Passt der Barcentric ggf in die Lücke zwischen Bremshebelschelle und Abstützung des Hebels, also da wo jetzt der Hebel für das Fahrwerk ist?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2022)

Ich habe noch einen Squidlock uebrig. Der ist "3 Stufig" aber Orbea verbaut den auch mit dem Fox DPS und der normalen Fox Gabel. Ergbit dann: auf/auf, auf/halbzu, zu/zu.




(Hinter dem Squid baumelt noch der OneLock, da ich das Foto gemacht hatte, als der OneLoc noch dran war)


----------



## canttouchme (13. November 2022)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Squidlock uebrig. Der ist "3 Stufig" aber Orbea verbaut den auch mit dem Fox DPS und der normalen Fox Gabel. Ergbit dann: auf/auf, auf/halbzu, zu/zu.
> Anhang anzeigen 1422719
> 
> (Hinter dem Squid baumelt noch der OneLock, da ich das Foto gemacht hatte, als der OneLoc noch dran war)


Hast du den Squidlock noch übrig?

Gerne PM 😊


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2022)

canttouchme schrieb:


> Hast du den Squidlock noch übrig?
> 
> Gerne PM 😊


Schon weg.


----------

